# Talladega, AL Sable Male, ex-large



## deblewellen

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Talladega, AL | Rex
I don't believe for one min. this boy has akita in him, he's a sable male GSD with some unusal markings, gorgeous boy.

  
   
*Rex
*

*German Shepherd Dog/Akita Mix: An adoptable dog in Talladega, AL *

Extra Large • Adult • Male 

    
Adoption fee is $85 and includes vet check, one set of vaccinations (including rabies), and spay/neuter from the Lincoln Vet Clinic. Rex is a gentle giant. He came to us as a stray so we arent sure of his breed, but he appears to be a gsd/akita mix. He is a sweet heart! We think Rex is between 3-5 yrs old. He is pretty laid back and enjoys spending time outdoors.For more info about Rex please email the shelter.


----------



## Floppy

Pretty boy. Will look into this.


----------



## deblewellen

Thankyou Thomas,
let me know what happens, I started Imminent Danger GSD rescue back in Feb. and have pulled upwards of 40+ dogs and sent to multiple rescues north, housing temporarily up to a few weeks and transporting. I'm in E. TN


----------



## Floppy

We really don't have a lot of space as our foster homes are still full from the tornado (i have a pup and kittens right now and I hate cats!) I'm sending this on to some friends who do GSD rescue in Alabama (since Talladega is closer to B'ham anyways maybe they can do something).


----------



## deblewellen

i wish I could help, but not enough fosters, I have many dogs here with me now in my care and it's about all I can handle right now.


----------



## shilohsmom

Any updates on this boy?


----------



## Anja1Blue

Rex is still listed - he is a handsome boy. No Akita, if anything his face reminds me more of a Malinois (ears are GSD though.) If that is an outdoor run, not a good scenario for a dog in AL (mosquitoes.)
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Floppy

Still trying to find someone to take him! Wish we had an infinite number of fosters lined up


----------



## Anja1Blue

Floppy said:


> Still trying to find someone to take him! Wish we had an infinite number of fosters lined up


Thanks for trying Thomas - that's all you can do. Fosters are in short supply just about everywhere........
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Floppy

Well, there was actually someone interested in fostering a GSD but they didn't want to foster an "Akita Mix" :rolleyes2:


----------



## Jax08

I see ZERO akita in him. If he is a mix, I'm guessing Belgian because of his face. Did you suggest this potential foster meet him in person?


----------



## Floppy

Unfortunately Talladega is about a 3hr drive from here. And yea I told them there was no Akita in him and they were adamant they felt uncomfortable with the possibility.


----------



## Cusack's Human

BUMP
I wish I could talk my husband into adopting another one or at least fostering! He is so beautiful!! He just looks like he is so sweet


----------



## shilohsmom

back to page one. trying to get the avail dogs back on page one


----------



## Anja1Blue

Back to the top for Rex...... is this shelter as tiny as it seems? Only three animals are listed on its Petfinder page, Rex and a couple of cats........ I worry about him being outside, if that's where he is most of the time. - the flies and bugs in general have to be awful this time of year.....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Mac's Mom

still listed - bump


----------



## Anja1Blue

Amazingly Rex is still listed. He's been there a long time, not good for a GSD.....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Floppy

I'm not sure if he is still there or not. I spoke to one of our members who was familiar with one of the workers there and she contacted them about a GSD or GSD mix. Well the the GSD they contacted her back about was not this guy. I inquired about him directly and the PF ad but never got a response  I was told that if the dog is adoptable they try to hold it for long as possible. Unfortunately Talladega is too far for me to go when classes are in session.


----------



## Anja1Blue

I wonder what happened to him. I've found Petfinder to be somewhat unreliable of late, so this must be another example of that. Thanks for checking Thomas....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Floppy

And this happened several weeks ago (i should mention).


----------



## Mac's Mom

still listed - bump

He doesn't look like my gsd/akita..who is the most loveable & intelligent dog I could ever hope for BTW  I don't get why mixes are not treated the same as pure. Ticks me off.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Per Floppy (see earlier post) this guy may not be there. I have found Petfinder to be unreliable in some cases, sites not updated for weeks or months. A big question mark in this particular case.
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

